# Part Time HD Channels



## tjdean (Apr 1, 2004)

Thinking of switching to Dish. DirecTV ads claim 26 of Dish's HD channels are part time. Are these regional sports network channels? 
Are any of the national HD channels part time & if so which ones?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tjdean said:


> Thinking of switching to Dish. DirecTV ads claim 26 of Dish's HD channels are part time. Are these regional sports network channels?
> Are any of the national HD channels part time & if so which ones?


Only the RSNs are part time ... the national HD channels are full time on DISH (including PPV channels, which are not reduced for sports programming).


----------

